# ICD 9 code help.



## coder25 (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the correct code for abnormal LFTs.  Is is 790.6?  It just doesn't give the liver function levels when it is described in volume one.

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 24, 2009)

*LFTs*

We have been told to use 790.5. Hope that helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

In your index, look under...

Findings, abnormal----->*liver function test *= 790.6


----------



## coder25 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## prabha (Aug 24, 2009)

I think 794.8 would be appropriate


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 25, 2009)

Code 790.6, Other abnormal blood chemistry, should be assigned for the abnormal liver function. * It can be located in the index by looking up Findings, abnormal, liver function test*.  Code 794.8, Nonspecific abnormal results of function studies, liver, is not appropriate because it is intended for other types of tests (such as a liver scan) and not for blood tests for assessing liver function.


http://www.coderyte.com/news/newsletter/liver-function-tests-and-studies.html


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with Rebecca...


----------



## martha37 (Aug 26, 2009)

*lft*

790.6 is right


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Aug 26, 2009)

790.5 is the correct choice just see the description of Liver function test

Hepatic function panel This panel must include the following: Albumin (82040), Bilirubin, total (82247), Bilirubin, direct (82248), Phosphatase, alkaline (84075), Protein, total (84155), Transferase, alanine amino (ALT) (SGPT) (84460), Transferase, aspartate amino (AST) (SGOT) (84450)


and again see the 790.5 description you will find the correct way why this is the correct choice for that


----------

